# im new,looking to buy tt 225 is 105 miles to many



## nicfred (Apr 27, 2009)

hi
im new and am looking to buy a audi tt 225,i have seen a 2002 with new lights but it has 105000?
is this a lot of miles for the tt?
i have never had a car with this many miles on it so am a bit unsure?
should i spend more to get lower miles or will the car be ok with this mileage on?
last question is it possible to fit the new colour silver lights from the 02 onwards to the earlier car 99/01with the black lights(is this the only difference between the years) and if so how much does this cost or again is it not worth it?

thanx in advance :-*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i have no idea but welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.There are a quit a few on here who's cars have more than 100.000 miles on them. As long as the service history is all there and tha cambelt has been done it should be ok, if the price reflects the miles. But there are plenty nice tt's for sale so you might be better waiting till the right one comes along.Have you looked in the for sale section on here ?


----------



## nicfred (Apr 27, 2009)

thanx for the replies,
the car with 105000 is for sale for £5500?which i think is cheap? :? :? 
i have around £6000 - £7000 to spend,but would like to spend as little as possible on one :lol: :lol: 
i have just sold my renault clio f1,2007 with 10,000 miles,so to buy a car with 105000miles is very scary for me,i have NEVER had a car with that many miles on,i think the most was around 75k,
i got rid of the renault as i hated parking it anywhere for fear of people scrathing/denting etc [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,so now with the big wad of cash i got for the clio i went out and brought myself a HARLEY DAVIDSON NIGHTSTER   (which i have always wanted)and with the rest of the money i am going to buy a tt,it will be not as worrying to park the tt knowing it has only cost me half as much as the renault had,i will still worry but not as much
so if anyone has got a tt for around £6-£7 let me know

CANT DECIDE IF TO GO FOR CHEAPER CAR WITH HIGH MILES OR MORE EXPENSIVE CAR WITH LOW MILES :? :? (i will only keep the car for a year max and then p/ex for another car)

many thanx again


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

My dad just recently sold his X Reg 225 TTC for £5,500 and that only had 65,000 on the clock.

I think you could probably find a lower mileage car if you look around.

For 6 or 7k you should easily find a decent 2002 model.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

My only reservation with high milers is that they may cost you more in maintanence than a low miler. Things are 'more likley' to go wrong I guess. You can get your money back out of it when you sell either way so it just depends what you want to invest.


----------



## nicfred (Apr 27, 2009)

DPG said:


> My dad just recently sold his X Reg 225 TTC for £5,500 and that only had 65,000 on the clock.
> 
> I think you could probably find a lower mileage car if you look around.
> 
> For 6 or 7k you should easily find a decent 2002 model.


bugger it i would have come and had a look at that [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

yep i think im going to now try and find a LOWer mile car,for a little more money,WORST bit is I WANT ONE NOW  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

nicfred said:


> yep i think im going to now try and find a LOWer mile car,for a little more money,WORST bit is I WANT ONE NOW :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Patience mate, you'll only regret rushing. I did the same when i rushed in and bought my 180 instead of a 225

There are plenty about.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

